# remington R-15 223 tigger issues



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I would like to hear from anybody changing out their trigger. The trigger I have is factory and I can feel it dragging across to release. I am quite fond or a smooth trip in the 2 to 3 pound range. I heard Timney are hot and cold Jewel's recomend gun smith install rra maybe . Let me know from your from what you have found. Thanks


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

My father-in-law has one and i believe had the same problem. He took it to a gunsmith near him and had it smoothed out you might try that first. he is happy with it and he use to be a benchrest shooter. that would be the least expensive way then if you desire a better trigger, i have heard a lot of good things about both but on the AR style rifles i think the Jewel is the winner.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Send it to Bill Springfield and get his trigger job. It is $50.00


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Do a google search for "15 min. trigger job". You can do that kind of stuff yourself and save some bucks. I did my AR and it knocked of about 4 lbs. I have the grip bolt lenghtened about 1/16" and that eliminated alot of trigger creep.


----------



## RODNUT (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a r15 rem that had the same feel on trigger, feels like 10 miles of rocky road. When checking into the problem i found out it was being caused by the disconnect spring binding in its seat momentarly. With a little tweaking i changed the position of the spring and made a world of difference, a better feel. Ijust ordered a jb spring kit (yellow), and will install and let you know. Bill springfield has trigger kits that you can purchase, eliminating down time


----------



## Furhunter (Jan 28, 2010)

The Jewell trigger is fantastic and it doesnt take a gunsmith to install one. The included instructions are a bit hard, the best ones are online. I just traded mine off but used in 3 different lowers. Its one of those things you buy once but follows you around when you swap out lowers or rifles.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

You know, I really didn't think I liked my R-15's trigger either but I went out last week and pulled the trigger on 7 animals, and all were DRT. I was going to spend the money on a new trigger, or at least a trigger job, but now I am going to leave it just the way it is. Works very well for me.


----------



## RODNUT (Mar 14, 2010)

I received my order sat. Of the yellow springs from jb, installed, resulting in a very nice pull of about 4 lbs. Went to the desert monday and shot about 50 rds. Without a missfire. Also killed one coyote. One shot, one kill at 80 yds., how can it get better than that?


----------



## Shemanese (Mar 18, 2010)

Bill Springfield is the way to go, got one on me poodle shooter, it can't be beat.


----------

